# رفع الماء بدون مضخة - نوافير الحضارة الاسلامية القديمة



## ايهابووو (6 مايو 2012)

احبائي الزملاء كيف حالكم بالله اني اشتقتلكم الكم وحشة نضع الان امامكم تصميم قديم ومعروف استخدمه العرب القدماء في النوافير التي تحرك الماء من دون مضخات وهي موجودة بكثرة في 

حضارة الاندلس القديمة وهذا الموضوع منقول من احد المنتديات ولكن بصراحة انا اشك في انه له فوائد اقتصادية كبيرة 


موجود في الرابط 



http://www.m5zn.com/files-050512170544rsrfgmemgayy19xtob3k8txyr-?????? ??? ????.docx


----------



## ban2009ban (11 مايو 2012)

هل ممكن تنزلها في ملف اوضح واسهل مما علرضته وتقبل فائق التحيات


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 مايو 2012)

ايهابووو قال:


> احبائي الزملاء كيف حالكم بالله اني اشتقتلكم الكم وحشة نضع الان امامكم تصميم قديم ومعروف استخدمه العرب القدماء في النوافير التي تحرك الماء من دون مضخات وهي موجودة بكثرة في
> 
> حضارة الاندلس القديمة وهذا الموضوع منقول من احد المنتديات ولكن بصراحة انا اشك في انه له فوائد اقتصادية كبيرة
> 
> ...



جميلة منك يا ايهابوو ... بارك الله فيك






ban2009ban قال:


> هل ممكن تنزلها في ملف اوضح واسهل مما علرضته وتقبل فائق التحيات



لك هذا أخي ban2009ban الملف بصيغة ورد في المرفق هنا

و هذه هي صورة النافورة 









و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ايهابووو (13 مايو 2012)

شكرا احبائنا والله اشتقنالكم واشتقنا لمشاركتكم الفعالة حاولت ارفاق الملف بصيغة اسهل لكن لم ينجح بسبب مشاكل في الانترنيت عندنا لا تحرمونا من مساهماتكم ها


----------



## abo2010 (22 مايو 2012)

مشكوووور جزاك الله خير


----------



## 3.7v 130mah (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا...
بارك الله فيكم ...


----------



## النوحي1 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهاجر (16 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير أخي إيهاب

موضوع رائع


----------



## وسام الفارس (3 مارس 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ali alnasry (12 أبريل 2013)

للاسف اخي الحبيب هذه النظرية لاتخص نوافير العصور القديمة لان الماء في هذه النظرية ينزل عن طريق الضغط اما قديما فالماء كان ينزل من اعلي الجبال لغرض عمل النوافير وشكرا لك على جهودك


----------



## عادل عبيد حسن (19 مايو 2013)

عادل عبيد حسن صاحب شركة مقاولات




الى من يهمه الامر عندى ثلاث اختراعات لتوليد الكهرباء من طاقة الرياح وطاقة الامواج والطاقه الشمسيه وهى اختراعات جديده تماما وغير الموجوده حاليا وهى مجديه وتكلفتها قليلا ولاتحتاج الى استسمارات مكلفه ولاتحتاج الى شركات عالميه لانشائه


ارجو مساعدتى لنشر افكارى من خلال الاعلام


ملحوظه مشروع النهضه عندى وانا اعمل عليه منذ عشرة اعوام 


وهو بأختصار اختراع واحد لانتاج الكهرباء ورفع المياه الجوفيه من الصحراء الغربيه من خلال الطاقه الشمسيه واستصلاح اكثر من عشرة ملايين فدان وريهم واشياء اخرا كثيره يوجد لها رسومات للتوضيح وشكرا 
المشكله انى لم اسجل تلك الابتكارات
صاحب نظرية بناء الهرم التى لم ترا النور الى الان بسبب الاعلام الفاسد


----------



## عبدالله وتاري (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم مروان (4 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لكم لكن ما هي القوانين التي يمكن تطبيقها على هذا الموضوع لكي يتم الاستفادة من هذا المشروع بشكل عملي عن طريق التحكم بالمتغيرات الموجودة بالقوانين وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------

